# Collection growing up.



## preizzo

Been collecting for many years now like most of us in here.
Here is a few knives I am always using
This are my favorite Japanese makers
Kato, shighefusa, Teruyaso and mazaki


----------



## preizzo

Here are the shighefusa


----------



## HRC_64

holy smokes ...


----------



## Anton

Impressive how you have stuck with those makers, nice verticals


----------



## Barmoley

As my kids say OMG . Nice collection, maybe I don't have as big of a problem as I thought


----------



## Godslayer

You make me want more knives lol


----------



## Badgertooth

It’s impressive when you see it all together like this


----------



## Bcos17

Holy Crap. Sell me a Kato PLEASE!!!! I'm also a huge fan of the Mazaki's, have the 210 and 240 from cleancut and I'm thinking about grabbing a KU if I see one. Just picked up a 210 Toyama as well because I'm searching for other heavy weight tall gyutos with a thick spine like the Mazaki. Trying to figure out what my favorites are but the Mazaki's are here to stay.


----------



## nevin

Whoa! I am speechless


----------



## Darren Perkell

Agreed about heavy weights hence I love Kato and Mazaki.


----------



## krx927

Nice collection and selection of makers. I also like same/similar knives.




Barmoley said:


> As my kids say OMG . Nice collection, maybe I don't have as big of a problem as I thought



My thoughts exactly!


----------

